# Absicherung einer Sortieranlage



## Mechcat (12 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Beiträge in dem Forum haben mir schon oft weitergeholfen und jetzt habe ich mich doch mal angemeldet um mich mal direkt zu Wort zu melden. 

Und schon habe ich das erste Problem


Wir haben eine kleine Sortieranlage, in welcher 2 kleine  Pneumatikzylinder (max 120N und 1.3J) und eine Achse mit Schrittmotor verbaut ist.
Aktuell wird ein Tray per Hand eingelegt und auf einen Startknopf gedrückt. Danach wird das Tray gefüllt. (3 Bewegungen)

Die Steuerung wurde über eine Logo 8.3  realisiert  (Ein Notaus trennt die Anlage komplett vom Strom)


Nun möchte ich die Anlage  mit einer Kabine und einer Tür absichern. 

Die Absicherung soll über einen Pilz Türschalter und ein 2-Kanal Sicherheitsrelais erfolgen. D.h. sobald die Tür geöffnet wird soll die Anlage stehen.

Der Schrittmotor hat eine eigene Steuerung, bei welcher ich mit dem Sicherheitsrelais die Freigabe direkt setzten/unterbrechen kann.

Nur bei der Logo Steuerung bin ich mir nicht sicher. Kann ich da die Abläufe mit z.B mit einem "und"-Baustein und dem Sicherheitsrelais unterbrechen, oder würde es mehr Sinn machen die Pneumatikversorgung zu unterbrechen. Oder habt Ihr da andere Ideen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## UMI- (12 Mai 2022)

Hallo Mechcat,
du solltest zunächst anhand einer Risikobeurteilung deine Zylinder und den Schrittmotor betrachten und den erforderlichen Performance Level (PLr) festlegen. Darauf basierend kann über die korrekte Verschaltung gesprochen werden.
Je nach Ergebnis ist auch eine Standard SPS u. U. gar nicht geeignet um eine Sicherheitsfunktionen auszuführen.

Grüße UMI-


----------



## Mechcat (12 Mai 2022)

hallo UMI danke für die Antwort.

Sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen. Beim PLr sind wir bei b.

Ja das die Logo da nicht super geeignet ist hab ich mir leider schon gedacht. Darum hatte ich noch im Kopf die Pneumatikventile zu unterbrechen.

Gruß


----------



## s_kraut (12 Mai 2022)

Ich bin mir sicher, wenn wir noch ein wenig warten würden, dann würdest du von verschiedenen Stellen diesen Link bekommen:





						IFA Report 2/2017: Funktionale Sicherheit von Maschinensteuerungen - Anwendung der DIN EN ISO 13849
					

Der Report stellt die wesentlichen Inhalte der Norm DIN EN ISO 13849 in ihrer dritten Ausgabe von 2016 vor und erläutert deren Anwendung an zahlreichen Beispielen.




					www.dguv.de
				



Da findest du im Anhang einiges an Beispielschaltungen mit Funktionsbeschreibung und PL.


----------



## Mechcat (13 Mai 2022)

hallo s_kraut

Danke für den Link. Ja da ist sogar mein Fall fast identisch in den Beispielen.


----------

